# ToDo list not populating



## Rob Randall (Nov 28, 2002)

I'm confused (not for the first time!). My TiVo is making the daily call over broadband okay and I have guide data for the main channels (BBC1, 2, ITV1, etc) up to 15th March and other channels (Sky1,2) up to 25th March.

GD Checker shows that the Guide data exists and there are no orphaned season passes.

The problem is that the ToDo list doesn't show any recordings after Friday evening (7th March). None of my season passes show upcoming episodes after Friday (although they are in the Guide data) and none of my Title wishlists are going to record any programs after Friday.

Forcing a daily call or rebooting the TiVo doesn't seem to help.

What do I need to do to kick-start the TiVo into rebuilding the ToDo list? Re-run Guided Setup?

Thanks


----------



## Verne (Nov 21, 2000)

Do you have lots of recordings in Now Playing that are marked as Keep Until I Delete? TiVo may have calculated that it has no more space to record after Friday.

If you do then I would free up some space by deleting some of them or change the save until date.


----------



## Rob Randall (Nov 28, 2002)

Not many recordings in Now Playing at all since the drive was only installed about a month ago. Only 2 of those recordings are marked as KUID and Autospace reports only 20% used.


----------



## Rob Randall (Nov 28, 2002)

Re-running Guided Setup has fixed it. I now have 2 weeks of shows in the ToDo list. 

Not sure what went wrong or why but I'll keep an eye on it. Life would not be worth living if SWMBO misses her soaps


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

Interestingly enough, my To-Do, Suggestions are completely blank also...

No guided set up again, please !!!


----------



## Rob Randall (Nov 28, 2002)

To be honest it wasn't that painful to re-run guided setup.

It took about 30 minutes going through the screens including the broadband 'calls'. Then the guide data was rebuilt after a couple of hours (The ToDo list started to repopulate within minutes). I had all my 'Channels I Receive' and 'Favourites' settings backed up using 'Channel Prefs' in TiVoWeb and obviously all the Season Passes, Wishlists and Thumbs data is carried over.

But mainly the fact that it fixed my ToDo list made it worth doing


----------



## Rob Randall (Nov 28, 2002)

Spoke too soon - it's not working again 

Guide data is okay up to Sat 22nd March for bbc,itv,etc, but the ToDo list is only populated up to the end of this week. Sat 15th 02.15am is the last scheduled recording (F1 qualifying).

None of my season passes or wishlists match anything after then. I have a recurring Manual Recording which is listed in ToDo for all of next week and if I choose a programme from the guide to record next week it adds it to the ToDo list okay.

If I look at upcoming episodes for one of my Season Passes (Coronation Street as that's what's important to the missus ) it shows recordings this week including the two episodes on Friday 14th. However, it shows nothing after that. If I check the Guide data then it exists next week in the usual slots but is not scheduled to record. No reason is given in Recording History.

If I look at upcoming episodes for Coronation Street in TiVoWeb it shows all episodes across ITV channels up to and including Wed 12th but then displays this error

```
INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_series '/12427' ''
Error: binary search didn't find showing (10616 13951 5400)
    while executing
"error "Error: binary search didn't find showing ($stationfsid $date $time)""
    ("uplevel" body line 52)
    invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
    invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
    (procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
    invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
			set recfsid [lindex [get_fsidbyprefix "/Recording/Active" "4:$date:$timestr:"] 0]
			set schedlist [get_fsidbyprefix "/Schedule"..."
    (procedure "::action_series" line 55)
    invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
    ("eval" body line 1)
    invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--
```
So it looks like there is a problem in the guide data. The Daily Calls are completing successfully each day.

I'm now one-by-one disabling the installed hacks to see if they are affecting anything, starting with blocklist.tcl since this is the only one that was deleting entries many days ahead in the ToDo list. It doesn't seem to have made any difference although the damage may already have been done to the data.

I will try to run Guided Setup again tonight to see if I can nail down when the ToDo list starts to go wrong. Should I run one of the other deletion options on the TiVo before re-running Guided setup? I don't want to lose the already recorded programmes 

Anyone have any ideas what might be going wrong and how to resolve it?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Rob Randall said:


> I'm now one-by-one disabling the installed hacks to see if they are affecting anything, starting with blocklist.tcl since this is the only one that was deleting entries many days ahead in the ToDo list. It doesn't seem to have made any difference although the damage may already have been done to the data.


Blocklist doesn't edit the data at all, and is more of a temporary deletion, 
Any todo entries deleted by blocklist will actually come back in an hour or so if blocklist itself stops running.
I keep meaning to fix that...



> I will try to run Guided Setup again tonight to see if I can nail down when the ToDo list starts to go wrong. Should I run one of the other deletion options on the TiVo before re-running Guided setup? I don't want to lose the already recorded programmes


Some people have fixed guide data corruption in the past by:

1. Changing postcode in guided setup (and sometime you may find this blank!)
2. Runnng guided setup twice :
Once moving to aerial only, and then changing back to your original setup.


----------



## Rob Randall (Nov 28, 2002)

Sorry Mikerr, I wasn't really accusing your blocklist of causing my problem, but not knowing how these hacks achieve their results and since it seems to look ahead and change the ToDo list it was the first one I removed. I was going to remove all the others one at a time too.

I think I will try running Guided Setup twice as you suggest and hope for the best.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

No problem - it is possible blocklist could be removing everything if you have used a wildcard character in the config files, so trying wihtout it running for testing.

Also check its logfile at /var/log/blocklist or "view recording history" from the todo list to see exactly what it has removed?




.


----------



## Rob Randall (Nov 28, 2002)

I only have full titles (no wildcards) in the blocklist. The log and recording history don't show any of my missing programs as being deleted.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

I've noticed some oddities in the last week myself too - I have Ant & Dec as an advanced wishlist item (don't ask) which has worked fine for a few years, but the last two weekends haven't picked up Saturday Night Takeaway. My ToDo list is also rather sparse which I'd put down to being between seasons (i.e. new series being held until Easter).


----------



## Rob Randall (Nov 28, 2002)

Okay, last night I did the following

- Ran Guided setup and chose Aerial Only and used a different postcode
- Waited for the indexing to complete (doesn't take long with Aerial only)
- Ran Guided Setup again and chose Aerial+Satellite and used another different postcode
- Left it overnight to index all the data

The ToDo list this morning is fully populated over the next 2 weeks. I'll keep checking it as I did re-run Guided Setup last week and it seemed to be fixed for a short while.

Let's see if jumping through the extra hoops has resolved it fully this time


----------



## back2future (Sep 30, 2002)

Sounds like I may have something similar but different....

NONE of my season passes have upcoming episodes. My ToDo List is empty! I've resbooted, played with the SP Priority and settings. Also reran Guided Setup. NOTHING fixes the issue. My DTiVo has been running flawlessly for months and now WAM something is wrong. System boots ok and doesn't seem to exhibit the classic signs of disk problems.

When I try to Search by Title, and select the first character, the TiVo hangs with the 'Please Wait' box. Guide displays upcoming programming as normal.

My DTiVo is a hacked HDVR2 unit running 6.2. I have a second HDVR2 that is stock upgraded unit from Weaknees. It's running 6.3f.

Could our 'friend' DirecTV be mucking with the guide data so it trashes the older units? Because the 6.2 Tivo is hacked, I've put the patch on to block it from phoning home and getting the upgrade.

Anyone have any ideas?

Next stop is to delete and clear everything.

Thanks,


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ColinYounger said:


> I have Ant & Dec as an advanced wishlist item


Colin,

I never thought it remotely possible that you would be likely to be an Ant & Dec viewer.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm not the only person in the house, you know!

"Don't just watch the ads - win them!!"

Oh dear. Time for a lie-down.


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

back2future said:


> Sounds like I may have something similar but different....
> 
> NONE of my season passes have upcoming episodes. My ToDo List is empty! I've resbooted, played with the SP Priority and settings. Also reran Guided Setup. NOTHING fixes the issue. My DTiVo has been running flawlessly for months and now WAM something is wrong. System boots ok and doesn't seem to exhibit the classic signs of disk problems.
> 
> ...


Hi back2future,

Sorry, but this is a UK forum. We only have ancient Series 1's over here so it is highly unlikely that the problems are similar. If it is possible I'm sure one of our more learned friends will post. Good luck.

Martin


----------



## Rob Randall (Nov 28, 2002)

Grrrr - My ToDo list hasn't got any entries past the end of this week (again!). The guide data is there but it's the same symptoms as the last two times this has happened.

When I re-run Guided Setup I get the full 2 weeks of programmes scheduled in the ToDo list, but as that two weeks passes no new entries appear in the ToDo list. The new BBC,ITV programmes have appeared in the guide this weekend as usual but none of my Season Passes or Wishlists match with any of these programmes!!

Re-running Guided Setup with different postcodes and different providers doesn't seem to have fixed it so my next option (without losing recorded programmes) is to run 'Clear programme data and ToDo list'. I'm going to then re-enter my Season Passes manually in the TiVo interface as I now don't trust the backup I have from TiVoweb either.

I think my only options after this are either a full reset via the TiVo interface or pulling the drive out and doing a complete re-install :down:


----------



## Rob Randall (Nov 28, 2002)

Just thought I'd post a follow-up to this problem as it has now been fixed 

To cut a rather long and painful story short, I pulled the drive and re-imaged it and the fault continued. I did this twice - the last time I didn't install any additional hacks at all (except tw 1.9.4) and the ToDo list still failed to update correctly. The daily call was reported as successful and I was still receiving Guide Data. However, no new episodes were being picked up by any Season Passes or Wishlists.

So, before I threw the TiVo out of an upstairs window, I contacted blindlemon (a UK TiVo expert if ever I saw one). Although he was under no obligation to help me I think he saw it as a bit of a challenge (or he was bored on a Sunday evening). He connected to my TiVo remotely and did some investigations.

After a while he spotted something that wasn't working as it should. Although the TiVo reported the daily call as being successful each day, there was an error in one of the log files that showed it was secretly failing.

OTClient log:-


```
05/11:20:51:04: /tvbin/TClient: about to run: /bin/ntpdate -b 204.176.49.10 204.176.49.11 204.176.49.12
05/11:20:51:09: /tvbin/TClient: Time command failed: 11 May 20:51:09 ntpdate[253]: no server suitable for synchronization found.
```
This shows that the TiVo is unable to sync it's clock from an internet source and this seems to result in the scheduler not updating the ToDo list.

After further investigation I found the following problem exists with my ISP (Plusnet) who provide an additional firewall that sits between my router and the internet. There is an issue with this firewall that prevents the NTP protocol from working (info here).

So I logged onto the Plusnet control panel and disabled their firewall. I rebooted my internet router for the changes to take effect and then forced a Daily Call on the TiVo. You guessed it - the problem is now fixed 

Thanks to blindlemon for his expert help and giving up his time to look into my problem. My TiVo is back :up:


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Rob Randall said:


> After further investigation I found the following problem exists with my ISP (Plusnet) who provide an additional firewall that sits between my router and the internet. There is an issue with this firewall that prevents the NTP protocol from working (info here).


Very useful info for anybody using Plusnet and contemplating enabling their firewall :up:


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

blindlemon said:


> Very useful info for anybody using Plusnet and contemplating enabling their firewall :up:


Is this another example of the transparent proxy issue or something else?

I seem to recall that the transparent proxy issue caused the daily call to fail.


----------



## Rob Randall (Nov 28, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> Is this another example of the transparent proxy issue or something else?
> 
> I seem to recall that the transparent proxy issue caused the daily call to fail.


No, if you click the link in my post you'll see that it's a problem/bug in a firewall provided by Plusnet. The firewall can be turned off by the user but it seems to be on by default.


----------



## lucy_t (Dec 30, 2006)

The words life saver come to mind for this ntp fix!!!   

Been fiddling round this problem for a while now, and I am with plusnet. Would be good to add this to the FAQ for fixing tivo's. Setting the firewall to low in plusnet works too.


----------



## Rob Randall (Nov 28, 2002)

Glad you're back up and running. I've never trusted the PN firewall since I had these problems and always leave it turned off.


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

Rob Randall said:


> Glad you're back up and running. I've never trusted the PN firewall since I had these problems and always leave it turned off.


I never trusted it from the day they introduced it! Connecting via a router and running internal firewall software is more than sufficient for a home PC. As for leaving Tivo unprotected on the web, as someone said years ago, if a hacker feels the need to change my season passes then they are welcome.


----------

